# Strophurus Taenicauda - Golden-Tailed Gecko ***Pics ***



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got back from the airport with these insane lookers, Thanks Red-Ink for holding till they were a sexed pair and for your patience and help they have blown me away how kool they look. Loven the male be nice to see if he darkens it will make them trippy eyes stand out even more.  Can't stop grinning ))))))))))))))))

Thanks Mate

View attachment 217286
View attachment 217287
View attachment 217288
View attachment 217289
View attachment 217290
View attachment 217291
View attachment 217292
View attachment 217293


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 10, 2011)

They look awesome Brett, you must have more animals than me by now


----------



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

Not to sure but im stoked with these Strophs you n Red-Ink have provided.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 10, 2011)

Good one Brett the wait is over


----------



## Stickman (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow awesome gex there smithers and may I ask what brand of tank that is.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

way cool B, I am so wanting some of these little guyz 
M xxx


----------



## saximus (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow they're gorgeous! I'm really beginning like these guys. Are they an easy species for a first timer?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 10, 2011)

amazing stuff brett!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 10, 2011)

congrats on the latest additions Brett, you have done a great job with the enclosure too !


----------



## Defective (Sep 10, 2011)

ohh darl! you worry me


----------



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Good one Brett the wait is over


 Yes and hell worth the wait imo,...jaw droppers



Stickman said:


> Wow awesome gex there smithers and may I ask what brand of tank that is.


 Thanks, the tank is from Reptiles Inc, Pete makes them on site,..lots of different sizes and shapes. Has a website under the same name. 



CrystalMoon said:


> way cool B, I am so wanting some of these little guyz
> M xxx


 Super kool 



saximus said:


> Wow they're gorgeous! I'm really beginning like these guys. Are they an easy species for a first timer?



This is my first serious year with reps I had thickies for 4 yrs and a Stimmie but these are pretty easy, tank, uv, globe, sticks and your away.



richoman_3 said:


> amazing stuff brett!


 Thanks Nick 



Sarah said:


> congrats on the latest additions Brett, you have done a great job with the enclosure too !


 Cheers I do enjoy scaping out an enclosure



Defective said:


> ohh darl! you worry me


 Me too :/


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow that's amazing. Geckos are really growing on me.


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 10, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Wow that's amazing. Geckos are really growing on me.



Hehehe, these aren't just ANY geckos, these are SPECIAL geckos!  RI has done a brilliant job with them!


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 10, 2011)

I have some of Red-Ink's Golden Tails as well, they're the best little things. They're the most active hunters I've got, they'll start hunting for crickets before I've even put the tub back on the shelf and camera lenses don't seem to bother them at all. Love them, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 10, 2011)

Do these guys hide all day and only come out at night?


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Smithers and Morgwynn

Glad you guys are happy with them, I'm stoked that they've gone to great new homes.

Nice pics too Smithers, I like the tail pic.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Do these guys hide all day and only come out at night?


No, Strophurus species dont hide and like to bask under lights during the daytime


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 10, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Hehehe, these aren't just ANY geckos, these are SPECIAL geckos!  RI has done a brilliant job with them!



Awww... Thanks C, your too kind.


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow Brett they are amazzzzzing 
Great set up.
Can understand why you were excited about getting them.


----------



## saximus (Sep 10, 2011)

Red, my fiancee is officially infatuated. You have to let me know when you have more


----------



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Hey Smithers and Morgwynn
> 
> Glad you guys are happy with them, I'm stoked that they've gone to great new homes.
> 
> Nice pics too Smithers, I like the tail pic.




No mate thank you, Pics are only quick ones to pass round  Might trim the hedges a bit later on when they settle in. 



Nephrurus1 said:


> Wow Brett they are amazzzzzing
> Great set up.
> Can understand why you were excited about getting them.



Cheers Yeah couldn't help but tell a few peeps....excitameter was at Meltdown. I'm sure gunna push Stroph species they are very under rated. Goldenmember Oops Goldmember how do you find yours? Would you recommend as a first species?


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> Red, my fiancee is officially infatuated. You have to let me know when you have more



I have a lonely single male if she just want's one as a companion lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2011)

I have sold numerous Golden-tails and Spiny-tails to 1st time keepers and they are all still alive.
They are easy to keep as long as you set them up correctly in the first place.
One thing that I feel I should bring up is if you want to handle them then maybe this isn't the pet for you, they don't like it one bit and are quite fragile particularly when young.


Best of luck with yours Smithers, they are an awesome addition to any collection and will soon become one of your favourites

Cheers Josh


----------



## Robo1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, awesome looking critters!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input mate, I agree with that on all geckos myself, some will disagree but they are a look only animal imo. The pic was from container to hand to branch no flash so hopefully they'll settle and power on.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thanks for your input mate, I agree with that on all geckos myself, some will disagree but they are a look only animal imo. The pic was from container to hand to branch no flash so hopefully they'll settle and power on.


Yeah my comment wasn't regarding your pic, I didn't even notice until you just brought it up.
I do handle mine, but only for essential reasons such as moving cage, cleaning etc


----------



## Smithers (Sep 10, 2011)

All good i just realised handing out advice not to with one on my hand lol...not a good look.


----------

